# Авиация > Современность >  МиГ-37;, МиГ-1.44;, миф или реальность

## Anonymous

Если про МиГ-1.44;, чтото можно найти, есть даже фото, инфо про двигатели, то про МиГ-37;, ни слуху ни духу, хотя я лично видел этот самолёт в какомто западном журнале, правда было это в 1992году., не большой коментарий на Английском языке говорил о том что вот мол КБ Микояна и Григорьева приступило к испытаниям новейшего истребителя 5-го поколения МиГ-37, большего я не помню.

----------


## Дилетант

Такого самолёта пока нет. Вроде бы, код зарезервирован для одной из разработок. На сайте МиГа ничего не обнаружил.

----------


## Бомбер

> ни слуху ни духу, хотя я лично видел этот самолёт в какомто западном журнале, правда было это в 1992году., не большой коментарий на Английском языке говорил о том что вот мол КБ Микояна и Григорьева приступило к испытаниям новейшего истребителя 5-го поколения МиГ-37, большего я не помню.


Да нет никакого МиГ-37. Эта туфта появилась после опубликования размытого фото зачехленного МиГ-29 - на основе этого итал даж модельку сделал  :D  :D

----------


## Anonymous

Спосибо за ответы, зачехлённый МиГ-29, да это смешно, дураки они там все, вечно верят во всякие глупости: то деревянные ракеты, то зачехлённые МиГи  :Wink:   :Wink:   :D . А по поводу модельки это интерестно, нельзя-ли выслать фотку?.

----------


## Д.Срибный

В любом поисковике наберите "MiG-37 Ferret" и он Вам вывалит кучку ссылок, например как эта:


http://f19.aaa.livedoor.jp/~youchu/p.../Mig%2037B.htm
или
http://www.fortunecity.com/meltingpo...iet/mig-37.htm
или 
http://www.ipmsgent.be/mysterious_mig%20E.htm
и т.д.

----------


## Дилетант

В своё время на Западе выпустили модель суперсамолёта Ф-19. Даже в КР на её основе писали о новом американском самолёте. Потом выяснилось, что это вольная фантазия на засекреченный тогда Ф-117. Общего вообще ничего не было, а модель, говорят, неплохо продавалась.

----------


## Anonymous

> Сообщение от Андрон
> 
>  хотя я лично видел этот самолёт в какомто западном журнале, правда было это в 1992году.,
> 
> 
> размытого фото зачехленного МиГ-29 - на основе этого итал даж модельку сделал  :D  :D


на этой картинке изображен самолет с подфюзеляжным воздухозаборником с вертикальным клином, коий пзже мы увидели на демонстраторе 1.44 Т.е. не такая это уж фантазия. кроме того, на репортаже из цаги мелькал макет самолета схемы "утка" - его продували в трубе - это мы тоже увидели.

----------


## fulcrum

Помоему это все фигня не будет ни МиГ-37(ни разу про него не слышал), ни 1.44, А решения к-рые воплотили в МиГ-37 использовались в МиГ-1.44 как заметил уже один товарищ!  :?

----------


## FLOGGER

А еще раньше мы видели п/фюзеляжный в/заборник на Е-8, а еще раньше на французском Гриффоне. А фраза "воплощено на МИГ-37" вообще меня изумила: а где он, этот МИГ-37, сейчас, если его использовали, когда делали МФИ?  Не надо такую-то уж ерунду писать.

----------


## Skepтик

Оба проекта были недоделаны из-за распада Советского Союза. Хотя можно было и доделать...Миг-37 - был почти сразу отложен, а вот 1,44 разрабатывался активно, но всё это скорее миф, а жаль...

----------


## Nazar

> Оба проекта были недоделаны из-за распада Советского Союза. Хотя можно было и доделать...Миг-37 - был почти сразу отложен, а вот 1,44 разрабатывался активно, но всё это скорее миф, а жаль...


Миг-37 никогда не существовало , даже в виде проекта , 1.44 в свое время успешно отлетал свою программу.

----------


## muk33

> Миг-37 никогда не существовало , даже в виде проекта , 1.44 в свое время успешно отлетал свою программу.


Владимир Михайлович Горбунов сделал на 1.44 два полета. Больше этот самолет в воздух не поднимался.

----------


## alexvolf

> Миг-37 никогда не существовало , даже в виде проекта , 1.44 в свое время успешно отлетал свою программу.



Уважаемый Nazar
Первые сообщения о существовании МиГ -37 появились в английском журнале "Джейнс дифенс уикли" в конце 1991г.Автор, некто Ник Кук в своей статье "Перспективные разработки советских самолетов
 утверждал,что созданный МиГ-37 истребитель5-й "генерации",с одним ТРДДФ,который оборудован устройством  как тогда называлось МНТ (многоосевым направлением тяги).Миф о таинственном 
истребителе подхватила наша перестроечная пресса (уже правда под обозначением МиГ-35), заставив высказаться по  поводу  существования 
"суперсекретного"МиГа, замминистра МАПа Лаптева,затем были высказывания маршала Шапашникова и летчика испытателя МагомедаТолбоева.Все так "натемнили",что журналисты СМИ конкретно поверили в "правду"о существовании 35-го и 37-го,что "сказания" пошли дальше,кочуя из газет в НП-журналы,пока наконец"под большим секретом для телевизионщиков" 12.01.1999г не открылись двери ангара, где стоял 1.44.Вот такая история...

----------


## muk33

> Уважаемый Nazar
> ... и летчика испытателя МагомедаТолбуева...


Магомеда Толбоева

----------


## alexvolf

> Магомеда Толбоева


Уважаемый muk33
Спасибо,что обратили внимание на ошибку в написании фамилии
Летчика-испытателя Героя М.Толбоева.Редактирую и приношу
извинения.

----------

